# Waiting for a T-Mobile T999 since you're not in a Top 29 market? You may not have to!



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Just as a heads up, if you're waiting for Thursday to get your new shiny T999 from a T-Mo store, it might be worth your while to call around and see if you can get a phone earlier. I have a guy (well, lady) looking out for me because we signed a new contract with 5 lines last week and she got me my SGS3 today. I actually had in my possession and powered on/configured my SGS3 before they even had their display model unboxed.

YMMV of course, but make a few phone calls and see if you can get lucky!


----------

